# BCS: I knew everything in the book was free to read on..



## mali_zec

Hi everyone!  How would one say in Croatian or Bosnian: "I knew everyting in the book was free to read on the website, but I bought the book anyway to support the auther"  ...??  

thanks so much!


----------



## Majalj

Znam da se sve što piše u knjizi može besplatno pročitati na internet stranici, ali sam ipak kupio (if you are a boy rabbit) / kupila (if you are a girl rabbit) knjigu da podržim autora.


----------



## WannaBeMe

mali_zec said:


> Hi everyone!  How would one say in Croatian or Bosnian: "I knew everyting in the book was free to read on the website, but I bought the book anyway to support the auther"  ...??
> 
> thanks so much!



A little bit more correct translating would be:

Znao sam da se sve što se nalazi u knjizi moglo pročitati na web stranici, ali ipak sam kupio knjigu da bih podržao autora.


----------



## slavic_one

And even more correct: Znam da se cijeli sadržaj knjige može slobodno pročitati na internetskoj stranici, ali sam ipak kupio knjigu kako bi podržao autora.
("_da_ bih podržao" doesn't sound too natural to me.)


----------



## phosphore

You're all actually wrong. 

Znao sam da se cela knjiga mogla slobodno pročitati na internet stranici, ali sam ja svejedno kupio knjigu kako bih podržao autora.


----------



## slavic_one

Wrong in what? Ok those are variations on the same theme. Actually I just wanted to point on "da bih podržao" and write whole translation by the way.


----------



## Majalj

Can you please explain what exactly is less correct in the sentence that I offered here? 

I opted for "da podržim" instead of "da/kako bih podržao/la", and "znam" instead of "znalo/la" to avoid gender - it means absolutely the same thing and it is 100% grammatically correct.  

"Da bih podržao" is Serbian while "kako bih podržao" is Croatian for the same thing.  

And, most importantly, "free to read" does not mean "slobodno pročitati" but "besplatno pročitati".


----------



## WannaBeMe

Majalj said:


> Can you please explain what exactly is less correct in the sentence that I offered here?
> 
> I opted for "da podržim" instead of "da/kako bih podržao/la", and "znam" instead of "znalo/la" to avoid gender - it means absolutely the same thing and it is 100% grammatically correct.
> 
> "Da bih podržao" is Serbian while "kako bih podržao" is Croatian for the same thing.
> 
> And, most importantly, "free to read" does not mean "slobodno pročitati" but "besplatno pročitati".



Your sentence was gramaticaly correct but the whole sentence should be in the past. 
"I knew" - znao sam, a ne "Znam- I know"


----------



## WannaBeMe

phosphore said:


> You're all actually wrong.
> 
> Znao sam da se cela knjiga mogla slobodno pročitati na internet stranici, ali sam ja svejedno kupio knjigu kako bih podržao autora.



E to si baš ofrlje preveo, nisi tačan 
Ok samo to anyway prevedi sa ipak a ne svejedno.


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> Wrong in what? Ok those are variations on the same theme. Actually I just wanted to point on "da bih podržao" and write whole translation by the way.


 
I was just kidding, I thought it would be funny to come up with a new just slightly different translation after all of you.


----------



## slavic_one

Hehe one sentance and 100 translations 
And btw Majalj "besplatno pročitati" mi nekako ne štima, da si napisao "besplatno skinuti" bi bilo ok, ali s čitanjem meni osobno nekako ne ide. Prosto je cijeli sadržaj ili cijela knjiga dostupna.
Samo smo zbunili jadnog malog zeca


----------



## Majalj

WannaBeMe said:


> Your sentence was gramaticaly correct but the whole sentence should be in the past.
> "I knew" - znao sam, a ne "Znam- I know"


 
Zašto?  Značenje je isto... 



slavic_one said:


> And btw Majalj "besplatno pročitati" mi nekako ne štima, da si napisao "besplatno skinuti" bi bilo ok, ali s čitanjem meni osobno nekako ne ide. Prosto je cijeli sadržaj ili cijela knjiga dostupna.


 
Možda se baš ne može skinuti nego samo pregledati/pročitati.


----------



## slavic_one

Da je značenje isto ne bi postojala glagolska vremena u jezicima.
Pa nisam ni rekao da se može skinuti, baš o tome se radi da mi uz čitanje ne ide to _besplatno_. Pažljivije pročitaj što sam napisao


----------



## Orlin

A želite li još jednu verziju za prevod (od neizvornog govornika, kombinacija nekih ideja u prethodnim postovima)? Ja bih rekao: "Znao sam da je celi sadržaj knjige slobodno dostupan na internet stranici, ali sam ipak kupio knjigu da bih podržao autora."


----------



## slavic_one

Evo ga.. opet "da bih podržao" hahaha


----------



## Orlin

slavic_one said:


> Evo ga.. opet "da bih podržao" hahaha


 
U čemu je problem? Da li je "da bih podržao" neispravno?


----------



## slavic_one

Nisam 100% siguran, ali nekako mi ne ide to "da" kao "nativnom govorniku" hrvatskog. Trebalo bi provjeriti, malo ću se raspitati pa javim ako što saznam.


----------



## GorskaVila

" da bih podržao" je ok, me think


----------



## Orlin

Ali ne znam, pre svega, da li mali zec, koji je otvorio thread, razume o čemu sporimo i da li on(a) može uopšte da se orijentira u svim mnogobrojnim varijantama koje smo predložili za prevod rečenice u pitanju? Kakvo je njihovo/ njeno nivo znanja?


----------

